# Conestoga Insert



## CGB (Nov 2, 2014)

I just purchased a wood stove insert that says Conestoga on the front. It has a damper on top but no collar for pipe. The people I bought it from just had it in their fireplace as is and it worked for 20+ years. So I have installed it the same way in mine and it seems fine. Is this an acceptable method? Also, where can I find information about the stove?
Any help appreciated. 
Thanks
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 143091


----------



## bholler (Nov 2, 2014)

no it is not acceptable anymore.  It is not to code, not safe, really hard to clean, and very inefficent.  Cant tell you anything about the stove sorry but it looks good


----------



## Newjerseyan (Oct 1, 2019)

bholler said:


> no it is not acceptable anymore.  It is not to code, not safe, really hard to clean, and very inefficent.  Cant tell you anything about the stove sorry but it looks good


I also got a similar old Conestoga insert with the fan out of order, so I am seeking service personnel from the manufacturer or a fireplace dealer that can fix it.  Can you shed light on the place I should contact?  Thanks.


----------



## Newjerseyan (Oct 1, 2019)

CGB said:


> I just purchased a wood stove insert that says Conestoga on the front. It has a damper on top but no collar for pipe. The people I bought it from just had it in their fireplace as is and it worked for 20+ years. So I have installed it the same way in mine and it seems fine. Is this an acceptable method? Also, where can I find information about the stove?
> Any help appreciated.
> Thanks
> 
> ...


A few years ago, I put a new chimney in place with stainless steel liners.  I am also using the Conestoga insert that is like yours.  My township inspector said this kind of stove won't interact well with the new coded chimney in terms of drafting, so suggested me to switch to the plain fireplace (without the insert) to get better (more efficient) ventilation.  If otherwise, I should close the insert doors while burning the firewood and turn on its fan to facilitate the ventilation and blow heat into the living room.  You are right that my insert has no collar for pipe, which is the reason for the inspector to advise me on an alternative solution for burning firewood indoor.


----------



## bholler (Oct 1, 2019)

Newjerseyan said:


> A few years ago, I put a new chimney in place with stainless steel liners.  I am also using the Conestoga insert that is like yours.  My township inspector said this kind of stove won't interact well with the new coded chimney in terms of drafting, so suggested me to switch to the plain fireplace (without the insert) to get better (more efficient) ventilation.  If otherwise, I should close the insert doors while burning the firewood and turn on its fan to facilitate the ventilation and blow heat into the living room.  You are right that my insert has no collar for pipe, which is the reason for the inspector to advise me on an alternative solution for burning firewood indoor.


Was a boot made to connect your insert to a liner?  If not it is unsafe to use


----------



## Newjerseyan (Oct 1, 2019)

bholler said:


> Was a boot made to connect your insert to a liner?  If not it is unsafe to use


No boot at this moment, so I hope to find someone who’s able to custom this boot, do you know of anybody?


----------



## bholler (Oct 1, 2019)

Newjerseyan said:


> No boot at this moment, so I hope to find someone who’s able to custom this boot, do you know of anybody?


Most any decent chimney sweep


----------



## bholler (Oct 1, 2019)

Newjerseyan said:


> No boot at this moment, so I hope to find someone who’s able to custom this boot, do you know of anybody?


How is the liner installed if not hooked to the insert?  What size is it?


----------



## Newjerseyan (Oct 2, 2019)

Liner was installed inside flue with a “plate” holding it in a slightly higher position above the insert’s damper. I am trying to find a custom solution to connect both.


----------



## Newjerseyan (Oct 2, 2019)

bholler said:


> How is the liner installed if not hooked to the insert?  What size is it?


6” diameter


----------



## Newjerseyan (Oct 2, 2019)

bholler said:


> Most any decent chimney sweep


Thanks


----------



## bholler (Oct 2, 2019)

Newjerseyan said:


> 6” diameter


And what size is the outlet on the stove?


----------



## Newjerseyan (Oct 2, 2019)

The outlet is a rectangular opening 12” x 6”


----------



## bholler (Oct 2, 2019)

Newjerseyan said:


> The outlet is a rectangular opening 12” x 6”


Ok so your stove outlet is 72 square inches.  Your liner is 28 square inches.  It isn't going to work well.  Why did you have a 6" liner installed?


----------



## Newjerseyan (Oct 2, 2019)

bholler said:


> Ok so your stove outlet is 72 square inches.  Your liner is 28 square inches.  It isn't going to work well.  Why did you have a 6" liner installed?


Did I say 28” for liner? It’s a 6” metal pipe, and was put in place by the contractor. I had no idea why so. In your opinion what can I do now to fix the problem?


----------



## bholler (Oct 2, 2019)

Newjerseyan said:


> Did I say 28” for liner? It’s a 6” metal pipe, and was put in place by the contractor. I had no idea why so. In your opinion what can I do now to fix the problem?


Get a different insert or get a liner sized for your insert


----------



## Newjerseyan (Oct 3, 2019)

bholler said:


> Get a different insert or get a liner sized for your insert


Thanks a lot


----------



## bholler (Oct 3, 2019)

Newjerseyan said:


> Thanks a lot


Sorry I don't have a better answer for you


----------



## begreen (Oct 4, 2019)

Sell the old insert while the demand is good and get an insert with a 6" flue outlet.


----------

